# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Anti depri tips

## Ilse34

- Eet 's ochtends en overdag veel vers fruit en vers geperste vruchtensappen en vooral voedsel dat rijk is aan tyrosine. Tyrosine is een aminozuur en is de voorloper van noradrenaline. Noradrenaline is een stof die je het gevoel geeft alsof je flink gesport hebt: ontspannen maar toch actief. Minstens drie keer per week sporten is een goede manier om het gehalte aan noradrenaline in je bloed te verhogen. Tyrosine rijke voedingsmiddelen kunnen je hierbij helpen. Er zit veel tyrosine in vis, noten (studentenhaver helpt echt bij het studeren!), zaden, rundvlees, zuurkool, zuivel en granen. Men kan ook tyrosine in capsules verkrijgen zodat de dagelijkse dosis verhoogd kan worden. Begeleiding door een arts is dan noodzakelijk i.v.m. mogelijke bijwerkingen en interacties met andere medicijnen.

- Eet 's avonds en wanneer je gespannen bent voedsel dat rijk is aan tryptofaan. Tryptofaan is een aminozuur dat een voorloper is van serotonine. Serotonine is een van de belangrijkste stoffen die een rol spelen bij slaapproblemen, angsten en depressies. Er zit veel tryptofaan in pompoenpitten, linzen, bananen, dadels, cottage cheese (huttenkäse), biogarde, kwark, eieren, granen, zilvervliesrijst, sesamzaad, zonnebloempitten en noten. Het is echter van belang te weten dat tryptofaan pas goed wordt opgenomen in de hersenen als er iets van zoetigheid bij gegeven wordt. Het advies warme melk met honing is wat dat betreft zo gek nog niet. Tryptofaan is ook verkrijgbaar in capsules en werkt dan bovendien als een goed inslaapmiddel. Begeleiding door een arts is noodzakelijk.

- Gebruik extra vitamine B-complex. Dit kan de stemming duidelijk verbeteren. Foliumzuur, magnesium, zink en vooral vitamine B6, zijn nodig voor de omzetting van tryptofaan in serotonine. Veel depressieve mensen blijken een foliumzuurtekort te hebben. Aanvulling van dit tekort bleek in een recent onderzoek binnen 6 maanden de depressieve klachten duidelijk te verminderen.

----------


## Agnes574

Sleepy,

Merci voor het delen van deze info!!  :Wink: 

Agnes

----------

